# Tank types, sizes and pics!



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Im not sure what type of tank to use, whether it be a zoozone, or a hamster style type one.
Also how big?
What substrate do you use and where can i buy this?
Pics of your hedgies, your setups, or even, your hedgies in your setups!
Also our house can get low as 18 or so degreees (centigrade) could i use a heat mat to heat it?
Are either of these cages ok?
http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecomme ... uct~45.htm
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/rodents/c ... cage/43847


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The zoo zone is not an ideal cage. It doesn't offer many heating options and basically the only thing you can use with a zoo zone is a space heater and heat the whole room. Zoo Zones also are not wheel friendly as only the very largest size is tall enough for a wheel. The plastic on the zoo zone is quite brittle and breaks easily.

The second cage link looks good and you could use a ceramic heat emitter and thermostat with it. For size you want something 100cm x 50ish or larger. Hedgehog furniture (wheels, igloos, bags) take up a lot of space and hedgehogs need room to move around. 

In a house that gets that cool, you need more than a heating pad or mat. You will need either a space heater or the heat emitter/thermostat combination. 

The most hedgehog friendly substrate is cloth liners or fleece.


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Nancy said:


> The zoo zone is not an ideal cage. It doesn't offer many heating options and basically the only thing you can use with a zoo zone is a space heater and heat the whole room. Zoo Zones also are not wheel friendly as only the very largest size is tall enough for a wheel. The plastic on the zoo zone is quite brittle and breaks easily.
> 
> The second cage link looks good and you could use a ceramic heat emitter and thermostat with it. For size you want something 100cm x 50ish or larger. Hedgehog furniture (wheels, igloos, bags) take up a lot of space and hedgehogs need room to move around.
> 
> ...


Ok, so the second one it is. It is 100cmx56cmx 50cm, so is that ok then? What wattage ceramic shall i use?
Where can i get clothe liners or fleece?
What brand of cat food shall i use as the staple?
can somebody link to a shop where i can get alot of the supplies online?
Also, water bowl, or bottle?


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Miranda said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > The zoo zone is not an ideal cage. It doesn't offer many heating options and basically the only thing you can use with a zoo zone is a space heater and heat the whole room. Zoo Zones also are not wheel friendly as only the very largest size is tall enough for a wheel. The plastic on the zoo zone is quite brittle and breaks easily.
> ...


Please?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I sell cloth liners and bags, blankies etc. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/

You want a couple of food in the mix but the main one should be something you can easily get and numerous stores just in case when you run out, the store isn't out.

Low sided ceramic bowls are best and are sold at most petstores. Don't get plastic as it's easily tipped.


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Nancy said:


> I sell cloth liners and bags, blankies etc. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/
> 
> You want a couple of food in the mix but the main one should be something you can easily get and numerous stores just in case when you run out, the store isn't out.
> 
> Low sided ceramic bowls are best and are sold at most petstores. Don't get plastic as it's easily tipped.


what uk foods are best?

What wattage ceramic?


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Miranda said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I sell cloth liners and bags, blankies etc. http://www.freewebs.com/thehedgieden/
> ...


There is no BEST food. I don't know what is available in the UK, but check out Reapers list of cat foods, perhaps they will have some available where you are. viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

You can use a 100watt or 150 watt bulb for the ceramic heat emitter.


----------



## Miranda (Nov 9, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy said:
> ...


OK thanks!
Ill ask some uk hedgie keepers i know about the food.


----------

